# Feelings of weightlessness



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Does _anyone_ else here actually have this feeling that your whole body is like weightless? Is this DP or is there something wrong with my nervous system or something?
When there's nothing to touch my skin *I almost feel like I don't have hands*.

*It's not like numbness, I can sense touch well.*

Even when I'm typing this I only feel my palms, fingers, shoulders, soles and butt; the parts of my body that are under (little) pressure. I'm perfectly calm and not panicing, atleast not consciously.

*I have this "feeling", or actually lack of a feeling almost 24/7.. From when I wake up even when I don't have other DP symptons.
*

I tried to use the search function to find if anyone has this, but I didn't find anything about this..

I know this is the type of a question that most people with DP ask at some point when they think they have something that nobody else does..
*Does anyone else here have this?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Ice cold bath! :mrgreen: You'll come to your senses for a little bit then.

being serious. I've started to have warm showers, although slowly turn to cold moment to moment... and it does make me feel more alive.


----------



## Absent (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes, I've had the weightless thing, not so much now but still surrounded by the non-feeling you describe. I.e I don't experience my body as there or relevant but touch does work, though it's more like information than self-related sense. And I agree it isn't numbness, it's just nothing unless something from outside reminds that the body is there. Easy like that to 'float off' and have weightless sense.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I had this especially when waking in the middle of the night.

It used to feel like my arms had dissapeared. One it felt like my arms had swapped from left to right. Really freaky!


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

As sad is it that you too have this terrible sympton, I find it relieving I'm not the only one with it.
Does anyone have an explanation or a theory what exactly causes this?
Everything about DP seems so illogical..


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have this feeling for last 6 months. I feel completely removed from my body. Don't feel any thing like a person. Invisible....


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

jimmyb said:


> It used to feel like my arms had dissapeared. One it felt like my arms had swapped from left to right. Really freaky!


Yes!I've been feeling this lately, mainly at night....super freaky!


----------



## NotMyRealLife (May 5, 2015)

I think I have this too but it's so creepy and weird and I can't explain it.


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

I always wondered how to describe this... But yeah, I have it too. It's an odd feeling...


----------

